# My New Spoo Puppy!



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

This is my new puppy. She came home about two days ago and I already love her to pieces. Poor little girl has two ear infections so she's not 100% yet, but even with those infections she sure is ornery! She's hard to get a picture of because she likes to pounce around every time I try taking one of her. I can't wait to see how she acts when she's not sick anymore. Right now I'm thinking that her name will be Diamond


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...she's a real cutie!


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

sandooch said:


> Aww...she's a real cutie!


Thank you! I think so too


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Adorable! Of course, I am partial to creams since I have one, too.  She'll feel better real soon and then give you a real run for your money.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

She is a cutie! How old is she?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

hello to megan and diamond! love her name. goes well with her color, but also with that sparkling gleam in her eyes that shows even through the camera lens!! adorable !!!!

good luck with the ear stuff. jessie came with them too, and @ 2 yrs old we still battle them. ugh


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

katbrat said:


> She is a cutie! How old is she?


Thank you! She turned nine weeks old on Sunday


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

Jessie's Mom said:


> hello to megan and diamond! love her name. goes well with her color, but also with that sparkling gleam in her eyes that shows even through the camera lens!! adorable !!!!
> 
> good luck with the ear stuff. jessie came with them too, and @ 2 yrs old we still battle them. ugh


I also thought the name was fitting because she was born in April, and diamond is the birthstone for that month 

Sorry to hear about your dog and her ears. I am hoping that I can nip Diamond's ear infections in the butt so they're not a problem for her whole life, but I guess we shall see


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwwww


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the name and she is adorable! 

Ear infections are pretty common in our breed however it still sucks when they have them, I know. I live in the south and with the humidity our one poodle had terrible ear infections. 

Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

What a cutie! I love the name too...and that it's her birthstone!! That's great


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

she's very pretty! thrilled to welcome another cream spoo puppy to the board... I hope your yard is less muddy than mine... and that Diamond is less of a tomboy than my Bonzai! Cream spoos... so pretty when they're clean, so quick to dirty up again!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Amen, funky! I gave my cream spoo Bonnie a bath a week ago. Today she looks like a dirt ball again. Ah, well.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I also love the name Diamond - such a pretty name for a pretty girl! Congratulations!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh she's so cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations! She's a cutie. Poor baby; I hope she will be over those ear infections soon._


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Diamond is a nice name. She is so cute, congratulations.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey outwest... at least she gave you the courtesy of a week! I bathe Bonzai and take a few pics while i can. The MOMENT I let her go, she transforms into Charlie Brown's friend Pigpen. Dirt cloud and all...


----------

